
An apartment on Central Park just sold for $238M - gballan
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/24/business/most-expensive-home-in-the-us-sells-for-238-million-trnd/index.html
======
purple_ducks
Same guy (Ken Griffin) just spent £95 million on a London "Georgian mansion
within sight of Buckingham Palace":
[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jan/21/us-hedge-
fund-t...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jan/21/us-hedge-fund-
tycoon-95m-house-ken-griffin-london-uk)

